# Pavoni portafilters/handles



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't seem to find anywhere to buy new portafilters for pavoni lever

Are they all the same size.

Just wondering I am sure one of you will know, are these easy to get of hold? Tried google but can't find too much about buying new ones in the uk.

sorry don't even Know what size they are.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Which version is it as I have quite a few of them, including 16 gram ones!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Gold professional


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

is it millenium or pre millenium as it dictates which basket size you need?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

It was a machine I was considering to buy, but didn't . Thanks for getting back to me though.


----------

